# αστερόσκονη



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Η «αστερόσκονη» είναι ένας βετεράνος του διαστήματος. Βρίσκεται εκεί από το 2006 και έχει διανύσει 3,5 δισεκατομμύρια χιλιόμετρα.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=21&ct=8

Η Αστερόσκονη (με κεφαλαίο αρχικό) είναι ένα διαστημόπλοιο που το λένε Stardust αυτοί που το φτιάξανε και βρίσκεται στο διάστημα από το 1999 (όχι 2006). Έτσι κι αλλιώς, οι αποστάσεις είναι εντυπωσιακές.

Η λέξη _stardust_ έχει την ιστορία της στην αγγλική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι, δεν είναι του Σέξπιρ — από το 1844 χρονολογείται. Στο ODE φαίνεται να ξέρουν μόνο τη μεταφορική σημασία της, «a magical or charismatic quality or feeling: _he slipped past four defenders as though stardust had been sprinkled in his boots_». Καταφεύγω στην Εncarta:

1. dreamy romantic feeling: a dreamy romantic sentimental feeling, or an imaginary substance, usually represented as starry and twinkling, that is supposed to induce this feeling 
2. far distant stars: far distant stars in a cluster or strewn like a cloud of bright dust in the night sky.​
Θα πρόσθετα και το *have stardust in one's eyes*. Αλλά τώρα κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει ένας καλός ορισμός για την ελληνική *αστερόσκονη*. Σε τι διαφέρει από την _κοσμική σκόνη_;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_dust#Stardust
Έχει άλλες σημασίες; Ποια είναι η θέση της *αστρόσκονης*; Θα βοηθήσετε να φτιάξουμε λημματάκι; Στο μεταξύ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2011)

Δεν έχω γνώση του θέματος, αλλά το "αστρόσκονη" μου αρέσει ηχητικά περισσότερο από το "αστερόσκονη".


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

Θα έλεγα ότι η αστρόσκονη είναι υποσύνολο της κοσμικής σκόνης (αν ακολουθήσουμε όσα λέει η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια). Εκεί αναφέρεται ως σκόνη που βρίσκει κανείς σε κομήτες και την αναφέρει ως συνώνυμη της presolar grain (προηλιακός κόκκος/ορυκτό; ). Σε τούτο τον ιστότοπο την αναφέρει ως "_Stardust are particles of matter that fall from the stars down to Earth._" ίσως, λοιπόν, ένα λήμμα "Αστρόσκονη είναι η κοσμική σκόνη που πέφτει στη γη και που προέρχεται από άλλα ουράνια σώματα όπως οι κομήτες".
Για την κοσμική ή διαστημική σκόνη δες και το αντίστοιχο αρθράκι στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 21, 2011)

Και αστρική σκόνη, στο (και καλά) πιο ακαδημαϊκό.

[...] Αν νέα αστέρια - αστέρια δεύτερης γενιάς - σχηματισθούν από το κοσμικό ρευστό, εκτός από το υδρογόνο και το ήλιο θα περιέχουν μία ποσότητα από βαρύτερα στοιχεία. Ατελείωτοι κύκλοι αστρικών θανάτων και αναγεννήσεων μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν, ως είδος κοσμικών μετεμψυχώσεων. Ο ίδιος ο Ήλιος, εφόσον έχει εξακριβωθεί ότι περιέχει βαρύτερα στοιχεία, είναι αστέρι τουλάχιστον δεύτερης γενιάς. Και μια που η Γη μας απεσπάσθη από τον Ήλιο, είναι ευεξήγητη η παρουσία των στοιχείων αυτών στην ατμόσφαιρα, στο έδαφος και τους ωκεανούς της.

Ασφαλώς, είναι μία εικόνα που υπερβαίνει τα μέτρα της καθημερινότητας: Ότι ο άνθρακας στο χαρτί του παρόντος βιβλίου, ο χρυσός που κοσμεί τον λαιμό μίας γυναίκας ή ο φώσφορος των ψαριών σχηματίστηκαν στο εσωτερικό κάποιου ή κάποιων αστέρων. Και σε κάποια στιγμή απογνώσεως εκσφενδονίσθηκαν στο Σύμπαν για να συλληφθούν από τον αμυδρό πρόγονο της Γης.

Το ίδιο όμως ισχύει και για τα πρωτογενή υλικά της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης - το οξυγόνο, τον σίδηρο ή το ασβέστιο - που συνιστούν το σώμα ή το μυαλό μας. Είναι προϊόντα επίμονης αστρικής κατεργασίας. Η αυτοκτονία του άστρου που τα σκόρπισε κάποτε ως αστρική σκόνη δεν φαίνεται μία πράξη άσκοπη. Συγκλονιστική όσο κι αν είναι η ιδέα, εν τούτοις είμαστε φτιαγμένοι από αστερόσκονη. Και τη ζωή μας οφείλομε στον θάνατο κάποιου άστρου.

_Γραμματικάκης Γ., Η Κόμη της Βερενίκης, Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, 14η έκδοση, 1997, Ηράκλειο, σελ. 75-76_


----------



## Isiliel (Feb 21, 2011)

Cadmian, έχω φάει τον (ιντερνετικό) τόπο από το πρωί να βρω αυτό ακριβώς το απόσπασμα, από κάποια παλιά μου δημοσίευση, χωρίς επιτυχία.

Να 'σαι καλά που το δημοσίευσες!


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 21, 2011)

Πάντως διαβάζοντας τα άρθρα εδώ και εδώ, οι διαφορές μεταξύ κοσμικής και αστρικής σκόνης μπορεί να είναι αυτές που αναφέρει η Leximaniac.


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 21, 2011)

Προτίμησα να θέσω τον ορισμό παραπάνω αποκλείοντας τους άλλους πλανήτες γιατί υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στη διαπλανητική σκόνη και άλλα είδη κοσμικής σκόνης όπως φαίνεται...


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 21, 2011)

Από τη Δομή:

*Κοσμική σκόνη* (_Αστρον._). Εξωγήινα σωμάτια που βρίσκονται σε όλες τις περιοχές του Διαστήματος. Το μέγεθος τους κυμαίνεται από ελάχιστο έως εκείνο των μεγάλων μετεωριτών. Τα σωμάτια αυτά βρίσκονται επίσης στους κρατήρες που υπάρχουν πάνω στις επιφάνειες της Σελήνης και των πλανητών, αποκαλύπτοντας την ύπαρξη τους στην περιοχή της Γης με τη σκέδαση του ηλιακού φωτός που δημιουργεί το ζωδιακό φως. Αντίστοιχα παρουσιάζονται και στον διαστρικό χώρο με την ερυθροποίηση του αστρικού φωτός. Τα σωμάτια μπορούν επίσης να συνενωθούν και να σχηματίσουν νέφη μεγάλης μάζας, που γίνονται ορατά ως σκοτεινά νεφελώματα.

_Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Δομή, Τόμος 19: Κομπότι - Κρίνις, έκδοση 2002-2007_

Το Παπυράκι, απ' την άλλη, ορίζει την κοσμική σκόνη ως _«σφαιρικά σωματίδια σκόνης στα θαλάσσια ιζήματα του πυθμένα των ωκεανών»_ (ε; ).

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι πως η αστρόσκονη - αστερόσκονη - αστρική σκόνη είναι η ελάχιστη μονάδα ύλης της κοσμικής σκόνης, η οποία μπορεί να'χει μέγεθος από κόκκο έως κοτρώνα τύπου Αρμαγεδών -ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον αστεροειδή που πρόκειται να χτυπήσει το Γη το 2012, ή το 2017,2020, 2022, 2023, 2025, 2026, 2033, 2035, 2037, 2040 κ.ο.κ. (δεν τα λέω εγώ, τα λένε έγκυρες πηγές ).


----------

